# Good bars / pubs in Derry city



## Protocol (26 Mar 2009)

I wonder would anybody have any tips of good bars / pubs to visit in Derry city?

I have been in the following pubs in the past:

*Sandinos* on Water street (which I like)

*Ice Wharf* on the Strand road (good variety of ales, ciders, very good prices)


I am aware of other places like the Strand bar, Badgers, the Derby bar, the Clarendon, etc.

Any tips??


----------



## meatmonger (26 Mar 2009)

ice wharf is cheapest pub in city, hence busy, but can be trouble / rough
sandinos best for people who have probably lived outside of derry fro a while (which helps a lot)
young ones all go to metro for late disco bar type of place.
gweedore not bad and some good music, same for becketts and masons on music side.
others on waterloo street are rough.
da vincis is hotel bar where all sorts of things are swapped on saturday nights among 40 somethings.

sandinos the best.  try catch a decent gig upstairs or good sat nights upstairs also.

enjoy


----------



## Protocol (26 Mar 2009)

Thanks.

I don't have a strong interest in gigs, more interested in background music.

The Gweedore is on Waterloo street, I know that.  Beckett's and Mason's - I don't think I know them.

What I don't want are places full of 18-25 with loud music, e.g. McHugh's in Sligo, Busker Brownes in Galway, Dakota / Cafe InSane in Dublin, etc.


I am looking for places like:

Shoots in Sligo
PJs, Freeneys, Front Door, Neachtain's, Bierhaus in Galway
Grogan's, Mulligan's in Dublin


----------



## Caveat (26 Mar 2009)

meatmonger said:


> da vincis is hotel bar where all sorts of things are swapped on saturday nights *among 40 somethings*.


 
Yipeee - only a year and coach journey away for me then!


----------



## meatmonger (26 Mar 2009)

well then sandinos the best, or Gweedore on Waterloo.

you could venture down to buncrana (20mins taxi - £16stg / 25 euro ) and call into the Drift Inn.  There is a real pub.  Quite during week like the rest of them.  A restaurant called Harrys on the way does the best steak ive ever had.


----------



## Pique318 (26 Mar 2009)

Protocol said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> I am looking for places like:
> ...


Well if you're in Derry, you may as well call into Letterkenny and have one in The Cottage on Main St. No background music, but good vibe and good crowds.


----------



## meatmonger (26 Mar 2009)

Pique318 said:


> Well if you're in Derry, you may as well call into Letterkenny and have one in The Cottage on Main St. No background music, but good vibe and good crowds.


 
thats €50 taxi or £35stg

not sure its worth that.


----------



## Caveat (26 Mar 2009)

Pique318 said:


> The Cottage


 
I think I was in it about 10 years ago Pique - big open fire on the right hand side as you go in and pub itself on the right (if you are facing back towards civilisation that is ) about half way along the street?  

Great wee place - if that's the place.


----------



## Protocol (26 Mar 2009)

Pique318 said:


> Well if you're in Derry, you may as well call into Letterkenny and have one in The Cottage on Main St. No background music, but good vibe and good crowds.


 

I know the Cottage.  I liked it when I visited a few years ago.

That is the sort of place I'm looking for.


----------



## meatmonger (26 Mar 2009)

if thats the case,  conways in ramelton is better again.


----------

